# Traps



## rono842 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey People
Do You Put A Foys Bob Trap Before The Clock Pad Or After It.--


----------



## boobooo96 (Dec 13, 2010)

Great question , I also need ideas on the traps and what are the rules by IF & AU. 
Are there single traps that birds can enter or exit. 

Thanks


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

You would likely get a quicker answer on the racing forum.


----------



## rono842 (Dec 12, 2010)

What I Need Is How Do I Set Up A Trap Box.---i Want The Tunnels -so I Get One Bird At A Time Then What The Timer Platform Then The Bobs?


----------



## Paragon Loft (Jun 27, 2009)

the pad needs to go firt before the bird enters the trap,the pad in front.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

I would think you woukd want the bird to hit the pad as fast as he can. That being said it would be in front of the trap on the landing board.


----------



## boobooo96 (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks guys 

The traps are part of the loft constuction. I spoke to a veteran racer he also said it goes first, it must touch the entrance wall. He said I could see the floor plan given by the IF organization look under electronic clocking system. Thanks guys soon I'll be ready to make the holes in the loft.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

The antenna pad is always first, I put mine underneat individual holes (tunnel), then they go in the bob trap, I put a tunnel so that I can push the birds if I have to, and the birds don't get bother by other birds when they rushing to the trap.


----------



## ohaus (Feb 18, 2009)

Don't forget the AU rule that the antennea must be INSIDE the loft exterior wall.

Jim


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

ohaus said:


> Don't forget the AU rule that the antennea must be INSIDE the loft exterior wall.
> 
> Jim


No it does not have to..
EBSS - Electronic Band Scanning System Antenna Placement Guidelines

16.06 The antenna may be installed at the bird loft entrance where the birds will normally enter the loft. If placed on the outside entrance, the longest dimension of the antenna shall be touching the outer wall of the loft entry.

Antennas may be placed at the bottom of a "sputnik", as long as it is the normal bird entrance into the loft.

The race bird does not need to be contained.
(10/2007)


http://www.pigeon.org/pdf/AntennaPlacement.pdf


----------



## boobooo96 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi Wingsonfire

Thanks for the information cause i'll be cutting holes in my loft. The attachment you posted is from AU, so are the rules the same for IF org?


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

boobooo96 said:


> Hi Wingsonfire
> 
> Thanks for the information cause i'll be cutting holes in my loft. The attachment you posted is from AU, so are the rules the same for IF org?


Now that I do not know??


----------

